# SW impressive



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I've never been a SW guy. Used BM for years. Then switched to Glidden Ultra 440. Loved that stuff. 

Fast forward to today. I started a paint job today and the wanted SW Harmony. Went into the store and setup an account.

The manager said that since I have never used SW and an setting up an account, I would be getting a special discount. 

I end up with 50% off. The product specialist was also in the store. Said I could try out any product for the same deal.

Painted the ceiling and so far so good.

Any suggestions on products?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

We use SW as our primary paint source unless a client is dead set on something else.

Duration is our go to exterior paint. It's a nice high quality product.

Pro Mar 200 for ceilings. Cashmere for walls or PM200 if it's a more budget minded client. Super Paint is also nice. I think it's between PM and Cashmere. Pro Classic is a fantastic trim paint for spraying. We spray the water based not alkyd. I think it's just a bit runny when brushing but not bad. I'm usually spraying it and the others do brush work as needed.

Like any paint store, there are way too many options... lol. Trying to keep it simple can be hard. Oh and Tom says their Wall & Wood primer sucks on drywall but is fantastic on bare wood and sands to a powder very well. Haven't had the need to use it yet but I will be trying that when the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

They're making a big push around here. Just opened a bunch of stores. I've used duration and like it. Rep just visited me the other day and was pumping up the cashmere so I want to try that.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It's all Dunn Edwards around here. Most all the quality painters use them here.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> It's all Dunn Edwards around here. Most all the quality painters use them here.


I only use Dunn Edwards. My painters only use it, and the more they buy the more discount.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I use SW exclusively. The 50% discount is an offer they do, can't think what they call it but it is a one time discount on a product you haven't used before. Be sure to buy enough for the whole job at one time. Also to go with that the store rep want to come out to the job and see it go on / help etc, which is bit of a hassle. 

Interior:
Ceilings I use Eminence ( flat white)
Wall super paint or harmony. Duration in kitchens and bathrooms. 
Trim either Promar 200 alkyd modified or Proclassic.

Exterior: generally duration for smaller jobs or super paint.

SW have a slew of different primers for almost every possible scenario, I just stick to using latex multipurpose most of the time.

Look out for their 30% off sales to stock up on tapes, plastic, rollers etc. 
I have few complaints.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

When I read the title of the post, I figured they had another new paint name.

Duration is fine. Emerald is spendy and I can't figure out the added benefit for the extra cost. Note that there are some limits to the sheens available for different paint lines.

I like BM better, but can't get close to the same price point.

I'm looking forward to your thoughts on their paint.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Cashmere is the best recoat paint I have ever used. 

I like Eminence ceiling paint over the Brilliance it replaced, wish I could still get the old Classic 99 ceiling paint. Can have the cover match, can't get the base.

Duration or Super paint. Used Emerald once, as Mark said spend without a seen benefit to me while applying. 

Primers, Multi Purpose on everything, Wall and Wood on wood only (never use W&W on walls, it sucks) if I need to sand for the top coat.

Tom


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

So far I'm loving the Harmony. We tackle the walls today. 

I used to be BM Super Spec guy. Since they got rid of it, I've been pretty disappointed in BM.

I like their Regal, but it's just not the right price point for what you get. Glidden Utra Hide is done darn good paint at a great price. But so far I'm liking this line from SW.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So far I'm loving the Harmony. We tackle the walls today.
> 
> I used to be BM Super Spec guy. Since they got rid of it, I've been pretty disappointed in BM.
> 
> I like their Regal, but it's just not the right price point for what you get. Glidden Utra Hide is done darn good paint at a great price. But so far I'm liking this line from SW.


Glad it's working out. Just be aware that Harmony only comes in flat, eggshell and semi-gloss (for future reference).


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, I pretty much only use those three sheens. Eggshell is my goto sheen.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So far I'm loving the Harmony. We tackle the walls today.
> 
> I used to be BM Super Spec guy. Since they got rid of it, I've been pretty disappointed in BM.
> 
> I like their Regal, but it's just not the right price point for what you get. Glidden Utra Hide is done darn good paint at a great price. But so far I'm liking this line from SW.


Guess I have to try Harmony on the next one.

Tom


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

For rental turns, property solutions, any of their int paint is good, promar 200 & 400 for budget pricing, harmony etc for $ jobs, trim paint, pro classic. Ext paint all the usual names talked about. stucco look at loxon, next step up sherlastic, The good thing about sw, they are all company stores and have reps who know their products. They have all the products you may need from painting a house to a big box store or a oil refinery


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

We get calls every couple of weeks about specials, etc... a little annoying, but since I know they are not calling to socialize, I just let it roll to VM, and listen to it later to see if there's anything worth biting on...

Only so many commercials I can stomach in a day... :whistling

.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Sunkist, you make a good point about them all being company stores, regardless of what you need to paint they have access to the expertise to help you get the job done. 

Sometimes when a rep stops by a job it can be bit of a hassle because it is always when you are busy, but there are time they really are a huge help on a project.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

They dominate my market (rentals) and I like that they have comparable product lines to every one else. Promar line is good value, problock primers are excellent. Plus I can always call them up for advice. 

I usually start the conversation with: Hello, Louis are you ready for todays challenge?

then describe what I am painting and they can recommend the correct product. Whether its encapsulating blood, fixing alligatoring, helping determine proper mil thickness of a specialty coating, covering graffiti, or so on. I truly run the gambit in the rental world of what the heck do I use to cover THAT up with?


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

I think the true value in using SW is in their reps and the service you get. Like has been said before if you have any paint issues they will come to the job and help figure out the solution. as far as the product if you go to SW Ben Moore, Porter, etc and buy a top line product they are all comparable quality. same with budget products. Oh and SW sells flooring, carpet vinyl wood and have installers. I've used them. Was happy with the results.


----------



## Rent A Painter (May 29, 2010)

Stay away from Emerald Interior semi-gloss.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Rent A Painter said:


> Stay away from Emerald Interior semi-gloss.


 Pray tell sire, Why would us poor working class need to give large berth to the Emerald class,


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

Promar 400 has the coverage of 150-250 but drags more than 250... it doesnt 'flow' like 250.

for exterior, we use almost strickly duration.

for primer, I really like Gripper, however the cheapest place I can get it is home depot... I also get my rollers at home depot, real lambswool. when looking at the rollers, there the expensive ones on the top left... lays out the paint nice, washes out fast.. dries fast.. little pricy and HD wont give me a discount unless I buy a pallet.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*sw impressive*



CarrPainting said:


> Promar 400 has the coverage of 150-250 but drags more than 250... it doesnt 'flow' like 250.
> 
> for exterior, we use almost strickly duration.
> 
> for primer, I really like Gripper, however the cheapest place I can get it is home depot... I also get my rollers at home depot, real lambswool. when looking at the rollers, there the expensive ones on the top left... lays out the paint nice, washes out fast.. dries fast.. little pricy and HD wont give me a discount unless I buy a pallet.


Gripper is the chit for primer. Will adhere to anything and hides well. Will make any decent paint stand out. Been using it since it came out.


----------



## mark DRP (Apr 19, 2011)

I use mostly SW products. Cashmere for interior walls great product for my price, not the best interior paint around but very good. All my exteriors I use Duration been using it for 13 years and never had any issues yet, has to be one of the top exterior paint around. Ceilings I use CHB and have them add some white. I very rarely use any of there primers, Valspar makes a good sheetrock primer that sand easy, exterior I use Cover Stain, Rest I like X I M. But the best benefit to SW is there customer service, If you have any issues call your SW rep he will help you out. No other paint store will do that. They have delivered paint to me before, dropped off new sprayer. Talk to your rep about getting better prices on your paint, he or she can help you out on that, where the store manager will be more reluctant to give you a better deal.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

We use mostly cashmere for interiors and resilience for exteriors.


----------

